# New Car Choice???



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well that 2yrs went feckin quick 

My A8 is due off Contract at the end of October so the time has come to make decisions on it's replacement.

The A8 has been a fantastic workhorse & has returned close to 42mpg over it's 24k mile life, however with the newer Super Saloons mpg getting ever better i'm being drawn to a little more fun on my long journeys.

I'm awaiting quotes on Audi S's (6 & 7) along with the SQ5. Also waiting for confirmed quotes on a new RRS or daddy RR, but with both being brand new models & in high demand, i'm thinking i'll be priced out. Also got a request out on an F Type Jag but as per the RR's i think demand will keep the price over budget.

A couple of cars that have grabbed my attention are the new F10 M5 & the C63 '507' Series. Reason for the interest is as per my A8, their are some mega deals about currently with both cars available at sub £500 per month with 6 down over 2yrs. The F10 M5 is of course the newer model but the C63 in '507' guise is the slightly better performer with it's known for great engine/zorst note. Economy is quite a bit better on the M5 given it's much lower displacement.

Both cars would be standard spec as adding options would push the payments up very quickly, so on paper the M5 is the better standard equipped but i guess it should as the base price is over £15k higher than the Merc. Being drawn more towards the M5 but what other options in the same class should i consider? Audi RS's are not available on Contract, same applies to the R8. Monthly Contract budget i'm keeping at sub £600 ex vat, but ideally sub £500 ex vat.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

There is a few c63's over on tyresmoke if you want some 'living with' information.

I was in a SQ5 the other day, I'd not bother, it's good but I'd still have my X3 in preference or my previous RRS.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> There is a few c63's over on tyresmoke if you want some 'living with' information.
> 
> I was in a SQ5 the other day, I'd not bother, it's good but I'd still have my X3 in preference or my previous RRS.


Curious as to your comments regarding the SQ5?? We already have a Q5 S-Line 2.0TFSI & although certainly no sports car, it's a lovely place to be with loads of internal space. The SQ5 is a big step up in terms of performance with close to a 5.0 0-62 sprint whilst still returning mid 30's mpg. What X3 could even get close in terms of performance, style, quality & features?

Never looked twice at any X3 but can't see where it could ever compete?? Of course a RRS is a totally different animal & so it should be given it's well over £20k more across the range.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

That was a quick 2 years.
M5 sounds good.
Steve


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am sure I have seen a number of lease deals on the new e63 also. Would take a look at them too. The m5 deal is hard to ignore though!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The X3 35d is no slouch, it's not perhaps built with same performance in mind as the SQ5 but it's not bad. I like the Q5 as a car but I prefer the x3 drive alongside each other. The S variant just didn't do it for me but I guess one of the perks of working in the industry is being able to try and drive lots if these things and it was personnel opinion / gut reaction from just a couple of days in the car.

The S7 you mention I love, and would be high on my list if it were in budget.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/b ... ng/bmw/m5/

They also list the RS6 and R8 but both are slightly (cough cough) out of your budget.

There are some ridiculous deals on Merc S Classes though


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

billyali86 said:


> I am sure I have seen a number of lease deals on the new e63 also. Would take a look at them too. The m5 deal is hard to ignore though!


Good spot, hadn't noticed the E63 as assumed it would be alot more than the C63. Will add to consider list


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/business/car-contract-hire-and-leasing/bmw/m5/
> 
> They also list the RS6 and R8 but both are slightly (cough cough) out of your budget.
> 
> There are some ridiculous deals on Merc S Classes though


Cheers. Very out of budget [smiley=bigcry.gif] Will investigate S Class, but assuming the AMG isn't included, i fancy something a tad more sporty this time & an S Class would really be just another A8 with a different badge.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> The X3 35d is no slouch, it's not perhaps built with same performance in mind as the SQ5 but it's not bad. I like the Q5 as a car but I prefer the x3 drive alongside each other. The S variant just didn't do it for me but I guess one of the perks of working in the industry is being able to try and drive lots if these things and it was personnel opinion / gut reaction from just a couple of days in the car.
> 
> The S7 you mention I love, and would be high on my list if it were in budget.


Not a fan of the X3 styling but I hadn't realised the X3 was available with the 35d engine. Had this in a 535d M Sport many moons back & it is a great diesel lump. If going for that size of off-roader i think i'd be happier with the Audi. Will be driving an SQ5 in a couple of weeks along with all the Audi S/R/RS models at an Audi event.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very interested now in the E63 & booking a back to back test drive for the E63 & M5. Think the E63 will push the C63 out of the running given deals available at pretty much the same price.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Totally agree with the suggestion mentioned of the Audi S7 .... stunning car 8)


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> Very interested now in the E63 & booking a back to back test drive for the E63 & M5. Think the E63 will push the C63 out of the running given deals available at pretty much the same price.


Nice one! Face lifted e63 is meant to be quite a machine and bit of a looker also!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Audi S6/7 is on my radar when the S5 goes! they remap up to 520bhp also :wink:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Alot of you guys are missing the point. Audi very rarely offer competitive contract hire deals on performance models


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/business/car-contract-hire-and-leasing/bmw/m5/
> ...


There are several S350 CDi AMG models on there like this http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/c ... /14647454/

E63 Saloon http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/c ... /13998415/

E63 Estate http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/c ... /17591107/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

billyali86 said:


> Alot of you guys are missing the point. Audi very rarely offer competitive contract hire deals on performance models


R's & RS's are not even available on Contract Hire, let alone being competitive, but a few S's do show up every now & again, along with the TTRS. It's a simple way to get stock/airfield cars out on the road rather than gathering dust, plus Audi are having to raise their game with the offers about on M's & AMG's. If nothing available from Audi then that will force my hand into another M5 or to try out AMG's latest offering.

TBH i think it will come down to the F10 M5 or E63.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe a silly question, but do any of these deals include road tax or servicing?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

benbuhagiar said:


> Maybe a silly question, but do any of these deals include road tax or servicing?


They should include RFL for the full hire period but won't include Servicing.

Not double checked but i would expect both shortlisted cars to have variable servicing & thus in the time i'd have it the worst it would need is on oil change (this was the case with my current A8). Tyres may need a set over the same time but this wasn't the case with my A8 as the rubber still has plenty left.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Narrowed the choice down to the F10 M5 & E63 AMG so just arranging test drives now.

Hadn't realised the M5 has just had a slight upgrade with the new LCi variant now being available. Not managed to work out what the upgrades/enhancements are but hope to rectify that later


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The E63 deals have vanished so that's been removed as a choice :?

Looking to strike a deal on a new F10 M5 in the next few days. Will float the quote passed Audi to see if they've anything comparable, but i suspect my next car with be a Bimmer.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

W7 PMC said:


> The E63 deals have vanished so that's been removed as a choice :?
> 
> Looking to strike a deal on a new F10 M5 in the next few days. Will float the quote passed Audi to see if they've anything comparable, but i suspect my next car with be a Bimmer.


You make it sound like a poor choice haha. The M5 looks amazing! Enjoy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Do they do an x version in the M5, AWD will be all that's missing for me, esp as winter is coming..
Steve


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

benbuhagiar said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The E63 deals have vanished so that's been removed as a choice :?
> ...


Didn't mean it to sound as such  Was always leaning towards the M5 but had the E60 M5 a few years ago so did fancy a punt into an AMG for a change, however that door's closed so now looking to confirm M5 order but torn on bloody colour combo decisions.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Do they do an x version in the M5, AWD will be all that's missing for me, esp as winter is coming..
> Steve


Nope, still RWD only. BMW have started to introduce a few AWD models i think as i'm sure i saw a couple of 330d X-Drives in the showroom over the weekend. The new M5 has one of these new Active Diffs i believe, so is meant to be considerably better in the traction dept. than it's predecessor (i hope that's the case).


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Do they do an x version in the M5, AWD will be all that's missing for me, esp as winter is coming..
> ...


M550DX is supposed to be a beast


----------

